# elf-defence against anti-submarine helicopters



## Royzee617 (Dec 3, 2007)

Military institute surrenders
The stately home of the Royal Canadian Military Institute, a city landmark that has graced University Avenue for 100 years, is facing voluntary demolition to make way for a high-rise condominium.
Military institute surrenders


----------

